# Widget Anooki pour les amateurs



## Scalounet (30 Mars 2011)

http://www.anooki.com/widget/ 

ainsi que la Maj du screen ! 

vala !


----------



## wath68 (30 Mars 2011)

Merci, pour la MAJ du screen.

Par contre j'avais testé le widget et ça m'a vite saoulé.
Tout les 2-3 animations le widget affiche ce message "Nouveau: le widget Anooki à télécharger"


----------



## Anonyme (30 Mars 2011)

Merci, je ne connaissais pas.


----------



## GrInGoo (30 Mars 2011)

Pareil, je ne connaissais pas. J'avais le screensaver mais pas le widget. 
Thanks


----------

